# 998.59 vs V45.89



## rahammerl (Jun 15, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me when I should use 998.59 versus V45.89?  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2012)

always look at the main category heading for more information for the code.  998 is the category for postoperative complications in the chapter for injury and poisoning.. it is for a patient documented as symptomatic with a post operative complication.  V45 is the category for post operative status, these are patients that present postoperatively in an asymptomatic state, just for follow up.


----------



## rahammerl (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, Debra.  I have another question pertaining to the V45.89.  The description in the search engine I use states  "Presence of neuropacemaker or other electronic device".  Do you know if this code can only be used for cardiac-related issues?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2012)

V45.89 is for Other post procedural state.  the "presence of neuropacemaker or other electronic device" is not a part of the code descriptor but a clarification of what type of postprocedural state you are coding for.  What are you needing exactly?


----------



## rahammerl (Jun 15, 2012)

I am coding for infectious diseases and the doctor is always stating s/p I&D or s/p other procedures.  I have used both of these codes (998.59 and V45.89) before and am not sure which one I really should be using to code status post procedures.  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2012)

I would need to see the entire note, it does not sound to me as if either of these are correct.


----------

